# Replacement table



## Yorkyram (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi everyone..can anyone give me advise on where to get a replacement table for a Allegro 97 please?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Yorkyram,

You will only be able to purchase a replacement table from your preffered Chausson dealer. You can find the Chausson dealer locater here: http://www.motorhomes-chausson.co.uk/contact-us/your-dealer/

You will require your Chausson build number to enable the dealer to locate the motorhome on the parts system; this is stamped in to the bottom right of the 'Trigano' chassis plate located on your slam panel in the engine bay. An example of which is H0A03451.

If you can PM me your build number I can check the parts system and respond to provide details of the table for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could also give O'Leary www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/‎ a check out, they have all sorts of everything.

Alan


----------



## Yorkyram (Oct 8, 2013)

cheers for the advise..i will make enquires..


----------

